# London Ontario Guitarist looking for band



## jay2029 (Mar 1, 2006)

21, guitar player of 4 years, interested in hard rock/metal like Seether, Exies, Nirvana type stuff. I have some tunes written, just looking for other players to add to them & to create a great & fresh band in London. I have a big jam space too.

no junkies please...


----------

